# How to connect miniDSP DDRC24 to my stereo set up?



## MJerkovic (Aug 30, 2020)

hello all,

This is my first post and I am trying to understand the room acoustics, room measurement and room correction...there is so much to learn for me and I love this hobby.

My question is how to integrate miniDSP DDRC 24 within my current stereo set up and which inputs and outputs to use. In the picture you can see the equipment I have and the connection possibilities? I am working on the measurements and searching for the best speaker and listening position but after that to use miniDSP with Dirac Live to improve the frequency response.

So, where in the chain to put miniDSP and how to connect? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It appears that the NAD had pre-amp outputs and amplifier (or main) inputs, with jumpers between them. If so, the mini connects there.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MJerkovic (Aug 30, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It appears that the NAD had pre-amp outputs and amplifier (or main) inputs, with jumpers between them. If so, the mini connects there.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Ok, that is interesting. 
So, remove jumpers, NAD Pre Out 2 goes to miniDSP input and the output of mini DSP goes to the NAD Main In?

Is this correct?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, that's right.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MJerkovic (Aug 30, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes, that's right.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks, that makes it much easier. Just using RCA cables?

So in this way DSP is going to effect all audio sources, CD, streamer and the turntable?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

RCA cables are the only kind that will work, so that makes it easy. 

Yes, connecting between the pre amp and amp will effect everything.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MJerkovic (Aug 30, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> RCA cables are the only kind that will work, so that makes it easy.
> 
> Yes, connecting between the pre amp and amp will effect everything.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I think I solved this problem.👍👌

The next step is to buy miniDSP and work on the optimization.


----------



## MJerkovic (Aug 30, 2020)

Do you have any experience with miniDSP and Dirac Live? Can they audibly improve the stereo sound like frequency response, clarity, etc.?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I haven’t used the mini, but I have used other equalizers. Yes they can make a difference. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MJerkovic (Aug 30, 2020)

Thank you very much,

Regards, Miro


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

MJerkovic said:


> Do you have any experience with miniDSP and Dirac Live? Can they audibly improve the stereo sound like frequency response, clarity, etc.?


Miro, when you EQ the bass peaks down, everything has more "clarity", including midrange, treble, etc.
Try gently reducing the amplitude of any peaks you measured around your head area when seated. Make sure the chair/sofa is there, take more than 1 measurement point...you have *2* ears. 
*Listen*.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## MJerkovic (Aug 30, 2020)

ajinfla said:


> Miro, when you EQ the bass peaks down, everything has more "clarity", including midrange, treble, etc.
> Try gently reducing the amplitude of any peaks you measured around your head area when seated. Make sure the chair/sofa is there, take more than 1 measurement point...you have *2* ears.
> *Listen*.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am going to find the right listening position and then to measure different positions around my head. I hope minidsp will help to handle the peaks. 

Is it better to have peaks or dips in the frequency response in order to optimize with Dirac Live?

Best regards, Miro


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

MJerkovic said:


> Is it better to have peaks or dips in the frequency response in order to optimize with Dirac Live?
> 
> Best regards, Miro


Whichever position has the best sound when listening, regardless of visible peaks or dips, is optimum. Worry less about what you "see" and more about what you "hear".
Once you find that right listening position, you can take measurements and try both manual EQ and/or Dirac.
Determine which is better by ear.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## HomTolman (Feb 9, 2014)

Before doing any EQ or other speaker tonality modifications, I suggest you get some education first. This book is essential to understanding room acoustics, and it is an easy read and very accessible. Sound Reproduction 3rd Edition

Frankly, there will be little you can do to "improve" the sound of your speakers other than at low frequencies. Note that even the most hopeful advice here "I have used other equalizers. Yes they can make a difference" is vague about what the difference might be. It most often can be abused and make things WORSE.


----------



## SDSMITH (Nov 30, 2018)

Shameless plug for Tom's book. One of the best books I have on my technical reference shelf. Good engineering never goes out of style


----------



## Mbsaro (Nov 28, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> RCA cables are the only kind that will work, so that makes it easy.
> 
> Yes, connecting between the pre amp and amp will effect





Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> everything. 192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



thank you very muck this is helpful


----------

